# My 20 gallon (Old photos)



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

These are really old, I'll try to upload more newer ones Just wait!
Port Hoplo Catfish
















Striped Raphael Catfish
















Clown Loaches


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

My stock is:
1 Striped Raphael Catfish
1 Port Hoplo Catfish
2 Clown Loaches
4 Rummynose Tetras
3 Peppered Cory
2 Bandit Cory
4 Guppies, Temporary!!!!


----------

